# Corn creek and Meadow creek



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Went yesterday July 16th, was really disappointed we caught 4 fish and had a run in with a very pissed off RATTLESNAKE..
I've heard how good these creeks are but its so over grown and the water is so clear and low that its tough fishing.. Its concidered a blue ribbon fishery according to the proc. I wasn't very Impressed, what makes a creek a blue ribbon creek?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a good question. I don't know what the blue ribbon criteria are. I've fished corn creek a few times and done really well for browns and rattlesnakes. Even when I'm in the area now I don't fish it. I hate snakes and there seem to be a lot of them around corn creek.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Next time you go send me a pm. I live in Kanosh. It does get very overgrown and there are lots of snakes. There is some really good fishing if you know where to go. The places that are easy to get to get fished alot. You pretty much need to wade up the creek to avoid the snakes and get to the better fishing spot. Meadow creek is a very small stream, I don't fish it at all.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

You live in Kanosh?!?! That's awesome. My wife's family is from the area. Her Grandma is from meadow and her grandpa is from Kanosh. Her mom is buried in the cemetery down there. Her grandpa is a George, Cecil George to be exact.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/blueribbon/good_idea.php


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

I was told to park at the bridge, then drive the four wheelers up the wheeler road on the north side of the creek, until it dead ended, then fish upstream from the dead end road. There was lots of fish but its to clear, and there was no sign of people fishing the creek. The snake thing, I've dealt with them in diamond fork and I hate them to death, they scare me to death, but in diamond fork you don't see them like we use to in the early eighties, but corn creek I've heard their bad....


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

You don't have to worry about me going to corn creek. Count me out!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will cross that one off my list I friggin hate snakes!


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

Ruger67 said:


> what makes a creek a blue ribbon creek?





> The criteria for a water to be selected as a Blue Ribbon fishery were established as follows:
> 
> Water quality and quantity: A body of water, warm or cold, flowing or flat, will be considered for Blue Ribbon status if it has sufficient water quality and quantity to sustain a viable fishery.
> 
> ...


Sounds like very vague and very subjective requirements.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

One word... winter. :lol: Snakes hate it too and it makes some waters a lot more fishable.


----------

